# G.I. Joe - Amazon Kindle Worlds Author Thread



## Guest (Feb 6, 2014)

It seems like there's some interest among different authors in the proposed Amazon Kindle Worlds G.I. Joe universe.

Here's the original news release:

http://phx.corporate-ir.net/phoenix.zhtml?c=176060&p=irol-newsArticle&ID=1896970&highlight=&

It might be a little too early, but I'm pretty excited about G.I. Joe.

I'll try to keep this top thread updated with new information and useful links to help you write your G.I. JOE Kindle Worlds stories.

Here are some useful G.I. Joe links to help you get ideas.

*
Wikipedia on Joe: *
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_G.I._Joe:_A_Real_American_Hero_characters
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/G.I._Joe_(comics)
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/G.I._Joe:_A_Real_American_Hero_(Marvel_Comics)
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_G.I._Joe:_A_Real_American_Hero_characters

*Forum on Joe*: https://www.fanfiction.net/cartoon/G-I-Joe/

*List of Cartoon Episodes by Character*: http://www.joeheadquarters.com/charlist_joes1.shtml

*List of Best Joe Comics*: http://goodcomics.comicbookresources.com/2013/04/17/the-greatest-g-i-joe-stories-ever-told/

*Why JOE Comics are Better than Cartoon*: http://www.toplessrobot.com/2008/09/the_8_biggest_reasons_the_gi_joe_comic_kicks_the_c.php

*Best Place for Toy Joe Images*: http://www.3djoes.com/

*Marvel G.I. Joe Wiki*: http://marvel.wikia.com/G.I._Joe:_A_Real_American_Hero_Vol_1

*Buy Marvel Joe Comics Cheap*: http://www.comixology.com/G-I-Joe-Classics/comics-series/2002

*Joe Marvel Comics on Amazon*: http://www.amazon.com/G-I-Joe-Classics-Vol-1-ebook/dp/B00939OLRC/ref=pd_sim_kstore_3

*Here's a great video of a possible story arc*: Cobra is taking over the world, and different geographic groups have to fight battles:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tg4MsEKVGog

*Here's what KW says about JOE covers (updated Feb 2:*

_Thank you for your interest in Kindle Worlds and your email regarding G.I. JOE cover images.

When the G.I. JOE World opens for submissions, the Kindle Worlds Cover Creator tool will be stocked with G.I. JOE images supplied directly from the World Licensor. These images supplied by the World Licensor will be the only images allowed for use on the covers of stories published in this World. Therefore, you will not be able to use the cover image you've proposed unless you are able to recreate this cover from the images included in the G.I. JOE Cover Creator image gallery.

Additional information about Kindle Worlds cover images can be found here:

https://kindleworlds.amazon.com/faqs?topicId=A1BYYZ039Q41YQ

We hope this information helps, and we look forward to reviewing your G.I. JOE works when this new World launches! You can stay up to date on new World information by subscribing to our newsletter from the Kindle Worlds submission platform:

https://kindleworlds.amazon.com/_


----------



## Guest (Feb 6, 2014)

I think I'm going to get started on a story about The Dreadnoks.










The Dreadnoks were based out of Australia originally but have since relocated. They primarily live in the swamps somewhere in the Florida Everglades, although no one really knows where.

The gang started with three original members and grew from there. They're crude, rude, and uncouth and often have dirty mouths and unconventional weapons and methods of engagement. All of them love chocolate donuts and grape soda. What's more, they torture their enemies, usually with laughing gas or pools of piranhas.

Zartan: A master of makeup and disguise, even having the ability to alter his very skin tone to blend in. If that's not enough he and his gang often employ holographic technology as well. Zartan can also mimic anyone's voice and is proficient in over 20 languages. He may have been trained at the European military academy at St. Cyr.










They've got tons of info in Wikipedia about it and this just seems like a fun group, and one I remember from the cartoons. I've already got write-ups on each character and think I'll start with them selling stolen gas out of their gas station.

Other than that I really have no idea, but I'll write a big post on my website tonight to get started and to drum up interest in my "legions" of fans.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Dreadnoks


----------



## SawyerPentecost (Jul 11, 2013)

Mine isss a sssecrettttt!


----------



## C.A. Bryers (Dec 10, 2013)

ARE YOU KIDDING ME I don't care if I'd sell 2 copies of it, being able to write and sell authorized G.I. Joe stories? I'm in heaven. I quite literally have nearly every issue ever released, which amounts to something in the neighborhood of 500 G.I. Joe comics. Playing G.I. Joe as a kid and plotting out giant story arcs with them was one of the things that steered me toward writing my own stories in the first place. Full circle. It's awesome. Thanks for the thread, Greg!


----------



## SawyerPentecost (Jul 11, 2013)

Agreed. This is a franchise that is mostly free of haters too...which is uncommon for fandom. think if it was a marvel announcement...people would be covering their foreheads in ashes and there would be much gnashing of teeth. This world is particularly suited and will explode with good writers.


----------



## Guest (Feb 6, 2014)

I sent an email off to Kindle Worlds Support requesting a bit of information. This is what I told them:

Hello,

_I've got a book in your Kurt Vonnegut world and I was excited to hear about your press release today involving G.I. JOE's inclusion into the program.

I currently have a 2,200 word outline for a 3-part story arc over 3 books involving the Dreadnoks, a group of villains that plague Joe. I have a few questions:

Will this new program and the Kindle Serials programs be affiliated?
What kind of restrictions are there on covers that use G.I. JOE images?
Can you give me any idea when the program will be launched?

Thanks,
Greg_

Not sure what kind of info, if any, I'll get back and I'm sure it'll pretty much just go the new release line. I want to get covers going so I can get those on my site to generate interest. I've already done a lot of research on story arcs involving my group of characters, mainly getting timelines write over comic stories that stretched from the 80s up to around 2002.

There are just limitless possibilities from the couple hours of research I've just done, and even going to Google and typing in old action figures is a great way to get motivated.



C.A. Bryers said:


> ARE YOU KIDDING ME I don't care if I'd sell 2 copies of it, being able to write and sell authorized G.I. Joe stories? I'm in heaven. I quite literally have nearly every issue ever released, which amounts to something in the neighborhood of 500 G.I. Joe comics. Playing G.I. Joe as a kid and plotting out giant story arcs with them was one of the things that steered me toward writing my own stories in the first place. Full circle. It's awesome. Thanks for the thread, Greg!


Wow, it sounds like you could make better stories than anyone!


----------



## C.A. Bryers (Dec 10, 2013)

I'll keep an eye on this thread to see what kind of response they might give you. And there is a bit of ret-conning that went on with the Dreadnoks even in Larry Hama's original Marvel run (1-155), and more in the DDP run (beginning in 2001, which is now "alternate universe", since the current publisher, IDW, restarted the continuity from the original run). So it's a bit muddy particularly as far as Zartan is concerned. 

I'd be interested to know what their ground rules are, as far as if there's any continuity that should be adhered to, or if we can pick and choose where in the timeline to begin, or even do a ground-up reboot of our own, while keeping the characters intact. That would give me some idea of where I could dig my feet in and start plotting like Major Bludd and the Baroness staging a coup on the Commander...  

Either way, I'm excited!


----------



## SLGray (Dec 21, 2013)

I'm very curious about the ground rules too. As I states elsewhere, G.I. Joe was one of my first fandoms, back when I was in school. I made up stories for myself to play with the dogs, etc. They were very good at flushing COBRA operatives out of the bushes. 

So I'll be watching. And might be interested in working with other authors in some sort of continuity. The devil is in the details.


----------



## Guest (Feb 6, 2014)

C.A. Bryers said:


> I'll keep an eye on this thread to see what kind of response they might give you. And there is a bit of ret-conning that went on with the Dreadnoks even in Larry Hama's original Marvel run (1-155), and more in the DDP run (beginning in 2001, which is now "alternate universe", since the current publisher, IDW, restarted the continuity from the original run). So it's a bit muddy particularly as far as Zartan is concerned.
> 
> I'd be interested to know what their ground rules are, as far as if there's any continuity that should be adhered to, or if we can pick and choose where in the timeline to begin, or even do a ground-up reboot of our own, while keeping the characters intact. That would give me some idea of where I could dig my feet in and start plotting like Major Bludd and the Baroness staging a coup on the Commander...
> 
> Either way, I'm excited!


Yes, more and more these continuity issues are becoming a big deal for me. I hope they can outline it more with Hasbro so we have some clear things to work with. I'd hate to write 10,000 words and then find out that 8,000 of them are pretty much worthless.


----------



## Guest (Feb 6, 2014)

I got pretty serious tonight and really did some research on my story. If anyone's interested you can read about it here:
http://www.bigskywords.com/1/post/2014/02/amazon-kindle-worlds-and-gi-joe-here-i-come.html


----------



## CEMartin2 (May 26, 2012)

Greg, you working in the cartoon Joe-verse, or the movie one? I'm interested in adapting cartoon charcters not seen in the two movies to a movie-type story. 

Oh, and great news--I just checked and all 95 episodes of Real American Hero are on Netflix. Time for some bninge-viewing/research!


----------



## Sean Sweeney (Apr 17, 2010)

OMC!!!!! GI Joe?!?! Seriously?!?!?!

I'm sooooo in.... at some point.


----------



## Guest (Feb 6, 2014)

CEMartin2 said:


> Greg, you working in the cartoon Joe-verse, or the movie one? I'm interested in adapting cartoon charcters not seen in the two movies to a movie-type story.
> 
> Oh, and great news--I just checked and all 95 episodes of Real American Hero are on Netflix. Time for some bninge-viewing/research!


I'm mainly following the dreadnoks characters, which first appeared in the Marvel comics #25 back in '86 or so I want to say. They're in the cartoons as well, but I just can't remember those.

I did see they have bundles of comics on Kindle for $10.

http://www.amazon.com/G-I-Joe-Classics-Vol-1-ebook/dp/B00939OLRC/

Right now I'm thinking an 11,000 word story about the bad guys. Then an 11,000 word story about the good guys finding out what the bad guys are doing. Then 11,000 words of the bad guys again. That could be 5 books with the 5th real large, maybe double size.

Of course a trilogy works just as good and that's what I'm shooting for: Book 1 = bad guys plan, Book 2 = good guys reaction, Book 3 = epic battle combining all we love about the G.I. Joe Universe, which honestly I really need to reeducate myself on.

I sure hope we can use Joe images for covers, much like other KW Valiant stuff does. I hope they give us an acceptable list of continuity issue resolutions or something. There's the new live action movies, the old cartoon movies, the TV shows, the various comic books...a real headache to sort out!

I bet they'll just say screw it, do what you want, just make us money and get more people into the theatres this summer for #3.


----------



## Sean Sweeney (Apr 17, 2010)

It would be so cool if KW got the rights to Transformers, another Hasbro property... just so I could get giddy typing the words, "Autobots... roll out!"

I just peed a little.


----------



## Guest (Feb 6, 2014)

Here's the response I got from Kindle Worlds today:

_Regarding the new G.I. JOE World being included into the program and added to the Kindle Serials program, currently we are not merging this two since the process would be involving a program from KDP publishing which is Kindle Serials.

In this case my best suggestion as I completely understand your position about having the story split in 3, to submit the first World as you planned and adding to the description of the story a message letting readers know this is part of a series.

I completely agree on your comment as to expanding the project of Kindle Worlds with the Kindle Serials, so I will make sure the feedback is heard and applied.

I will like to offer our biggest thank you, for taking the time to write to us, is not a lie that without authors we could not function, and for that I truly thank you. As well thanks for your understanding on this response.

Regarding the cover image you can use, I will have to follow up with you in this inquiry as the project being new, I currently do not manage that information, this given that the guidelines to follow may be the same or vary depending on the new World.

I will make sure to respond to this inquiry today as I consider this important to you and I really want to give the best service I can.
_
Pretty new stuff here so they're trying to get everything worked out. It sure seems like they're ready to get this thing out and working as best as they can. Overall a really nice letter from Amazon and I feel confident things will work out well for everyone wanting to write these stories.

If this line is successful for Hasbro you know they'll have other characters like transformers soon. Hey, maybe even Mr. Potato Head!


----------



## SawyerPentecost (Jul 11, 2013)

Great news Greg! And as a side note, it has put a fire under me to finish off my current work. I know we can't cross individual worlds over, but there's nothing in the rules that i saw that says I cant cross my own characters into a Joe story!

Oh, and there are Omnibus (Omniboo, omnibii?) on amazon for low prices. I'm gonna try to see what they have at my LCBS tonight.


----------



## CEMartin2 (May 26, 2012)

Is it just me, or does the response you got have the same pattern and feel as one of those Nigerian emails where they are happy to inform you that _______ has left money in their will to you?

Maybe it's a robot that "I will like to offer" and "we are not merging this two", etc.


Still, great to hear they responded so quick. Can't wait to hear what the answer is on cover images. 

And I'll note a lot of folks are talking about this on forums and boards such as GI Joe Collectors, Men's Adventure writers, etc.


----------



## Jim Johnson (Jan 4, 2011)

For what it's worth, I was doodling around with the cover creator within the KW system for a while when the Valiant stuff was first available, and it took a few weeks for World-specific artwork and branding to be made available. I don't know if this means they won't have GI Joe branding and cover stuff right away, or if we'll have to wait a bit, or what.



CEMartin2 said:


> Is it just me, or does the response you got have the same pattern and feel as one of those Nigerian emails where they are happy to inform you that _______ has left money in their will to you?
> 
> Maybe it's a robot that "I will like to offer" and "we are not merging this two", etc.


More likely the CSR is foreign and English is their second or additional language. Many of Amazon's CSRs are located in India.



jtbullet said:


> Great news Greg! And as a side note, it has put a fire under me to finish off my current work. I know we can't cross individual worlds over, but there's nothing in the rules that i saw that says I cant cross my own characters into a Joe story!


As long as you're comfortable with other writers potentially using your own characters.


----------



## Guest (Feb 6, 2014)

Here's a new update from Amazon:

_For the moment this is the answer I got from the department in charge of the new launch of the G.I. JOE World. However, this is just temporal as when the new information comes up I will respond to you again with a complete and thorough answer.

Each World Licensor will provide Content Guidelines for their World, and Kindle Worlds submissions must follow those Guidelines. The Guidelines for each World will be posted on the Kindle Worlds Submission Platform. If the World you are interested in writing for is not yet listed, you can subscribe to the Kindle Worlds Newsletter from a link on the Submission Platform:

https://kindleworlds.amazon.com/

When you subscribe to the newsletter, we'll let you know about exciting new World launches and updates.

I will contact you hopefully tomorrow with the complete answer if not, then at least I will keep you updated._

They know people are interested so hopefully the talks with Hasbro can get ironed out quickly and people can have an idea on all these continuity, character, and platform (comics, TV show, movies) issues.


----------



## C.A. Bryers (Dec 10, 2013)

It's hard to say where they'll fall on covers. I'd probably say they're going to say no to using covers already in existence, since there's the element of the penciler, colorist, inker, etc. who won't be getting compensated for this kind of usage. If they give us somewhere to simply download the G.I. Joe logo to use on our own covers, that will work for me. DeviantArt would be a good place to go to commission comic-styled covers, hopefully for a reasonable price. 

But yeah, the response letter was a bit strange, but nice that they offered up a big 'thank you' for participating. If we do have free reign to do whatever continuity-wise, I'll be adhering closer to the feel of the comic than the cartoon. The cartoon was a bit wacky often, and the comic got downright gritty at times, which is what I'd like to go for with my stories.

At the moment, I'm leaning toward a "blank slate" approach, apart from the characters themselves. That way, you're not expecting readers to know 30 years of G.I. Joe continuity, from whichever source you're drawing your inspiration from. It's hard to say, though. Your readership will probably be fans of the series already, rather than readers new to G.I. Joe altogether. A dilemma, but I'm still thrilled!  

EDIT: Just saw Greg's new post, so looks like I get to cool my heels regarding how I'll handle continuity. Get that G.I. Joe bible together for us, Hasbro!


----------



## Guest (Feb 6, 2014)

C.A. Bryers said:


> It's hard to say where they'll fall on covers. I'd probably say they're going to say no to using covers already in existence, since there's the element of the penciler, colorist, inker, etc. who won't be getting compensated for this kind of usage. If they give us somewhere to simply download the G.I. Joe logo to use on our own covers, that will work for me. DeviantArt would be a good place to go to commission comic-styled covers, hopefully for a reasonable price.
> 
> But yeah, the response letter was a bit strange, but nice that they offered up a big 'thank you' for participating. If we do have free reign to do whatever continuity-wise, I'll be adhering closer to the feel of the comic than the cartoon. The cartoon was a bit wacky often, and the comic got downright gritty at times, which is what I'd like to go for with my stories.
> 
> ...


I put that character history together mainly for my own use in getting my thoughts around this. Still, I think some of the best ways to please fans and not bore new people will be to just put little snippets here and there in dialogue that refer to past events.

_"Ha, those blokes ain't got a chance against me and me chainsaw!"

"Yeah, like that time you were tracking Snake-Eyes through the swamps?" Torch laughed.

"Right," Monkeywrench chimed in, "I remember we had to drag your sorry hide outta there bawling!"

Ripper gave them both a dirty look as they laughed, but Zartan was already raising his arms.

"Can it," he said, "we've got enough work to do without you two yapping your traps. Now let's go!"_

Something like that I think will clue in some real die-hards and get them to nod their head.


----------



## C.A. Bryers (Dec 10, 2013)

That would work too--and might act as nice "Easter Eggs" for the hardcore Joe fans, who--more than likely--will be the main ones reading these anyway. 

Greg, when you wrote your Kurt Vonnegut Kindle Worlds story, what was the process like? Did they provide you with rules, or was it simply submit your synopsis/outline/whatever, and they either accept or decline?


----------



## Guest (Feb 7, 2014)

I just submitted it to them, which is just uploading it on the Kindle Worlds dashboard, which is separate from the main KDP page.  

I had no guidance or anything, but they did email me back a few times saying my author photo couldn't be used in the book, some things with the TOC, and such.

It's a lot easier than Kindle Serials, which I've submitted two twice and never heard anything on.


----------



## Guest (Feb 11, 2014)

Bump

Anyone getting some good progress on their stories?  

I've got 6,800 words of 11,000 on my first one, and emailed them yesterday about it.  I asked if anyone in the department would be interested in looking at these stories early.  They're going to have to if they want things ready for launch, I figure, unless they allow you to start uploading a week before or something.


----------



## Jim Johnson (Jan 4, 2011)

Greg Strandberg said:


> Bump
> 
> Anyone getting some good progress on their stories?


Not yet. I'm rereading the classic Marvel issues and jotting down ideas. Figured I'd wait until the guidelines are available before writing. The press release noted stuff would be happening over the next couple months, so there's no telling just how soon the property will be open to submissions.


----------



## Guest (Feb 11, 2014)

JimJohnson said:


> Not yet. I'm rereading the classic Marvel issues and jotting down ideas. Figured I'd wait until the guidelines are available before writing. The press release noted stuff would be happening over the next couple months, so there's no telling just how soon the property will be open to submissions.


Yeah, I may be shooting myself in the foot. I picked up the first volume of comics and have been reading them. Right now I'm trying to comb names for senators out of them, or any members of the Jugglers, although I think they come much later. I need a lot of government officials for my darker, more conspiracy-like world.

I think this is a good buy, $1 an issue. I read it on my computer, and it's kind of pain because the text is so small and you have to click on each individual panel to read it up close. Time-consuming!

http://www.amazon.com/G-I-Joe-Classics-Vol-1-ebook/dp/B00939OLRC/ref=pd_sim_b_9


----------



## Jim Johnson (Jan 4, 2011)

If you're into e-comics, Comixology has pretty much all the Joe titles in eformat online. Here's a link to the Marvel stuff:

http://www.comixology.com/G-I-Joe-Classics/comics-series/2002

Good prices, and you can zoom the panels for better readability.


----------



## C.A. Bryers (Dec 10, 2013)

JimJohnson said:


> Not yet. I'm rereading the classic Marvel issues and jotting down ideas. Figured I'd wait until the guidelines are available before writing. The press release noted stuff would be happening over the next couple months, so there's no telling just how soon the property will be open to submissions.


I'm doing the same, almost through my first collected edition. Since mine are going to be short stories/novellas, I'm concentrating at first of smaller groups of Joes. If things keep building within my little corner of Joe, I might broaden things for a story or two.


----------



## Jim Johnson (Jan 4, 2011)

C.A. Bryers said:


> I'm doing the same, almost through my first collected edition. Since mine are going to be short stories/novellas, I'm concentrating at first of smaller groups of Joes. If things keep building within my little corner of Joe, I might broaden things for a story or two.


That's what I'm thinking too. Writing 10,000ish word novellas to target the better royalty rate and do stories that feature interesting groupings of Joes. Sort of like that great backup story in the first Marvel issue that featured Snake-Eyes, Scarlett, and Rock n' Roll. Get a few of those out there, then start playing with some slightly longer stories and maybe a couple multiple-title story arcs. Everything I've heard about KW tells me the sky is pretty much the limit as to what you can do as long as you play within the guidelines.


----------



## Guest (Feb 12, 2014)

That's a much better format! I might try that for Vol. 2. I just hate double-clicking to see those small panels, and if I can zoom with my mouse, or if they look like those previews, it's so much better. Thanks!



C.A. Bryers said:


> I'm doing the same, almost through my first collected edition. Since mine are going to be short stories/novellas, I'm concentrating at first of smaller groups of Joes. If things keep building within my little corner of Joe, I might broaden things for a story or two.


Do you want to mention which characters you're using?

*This is for my Vol. 1:
*
Torch
Ripper
Buzzer
Monkeywrench
Thrasher
Zanzibar
Tomax
Xamot

*Vol. 2:
*

Hawk
Stalker
Breaker
Clutch
Scarlett
Snake Eyes
Rock 'n Roll
Steeler
Grand Slam
Flash
Short-Fuze
Grunt
Zap

I haven't really started on that Vol. 2 yet so I'll probably winnow that list of characters down quite a bit. Also, I plan to kill one character in each story. We'll see how that goes over.


----------



## KL_Phelps (Nov 7, 2013)

I've never actually written fanfic (sorry if that is an insult) but I will say the idea of playing in the GI Joe universe is awesome.


----------



## C.A. Bryers (Dec 10, 2013)

Greg Strandberg said:



> Do you want to mention which characters you're using?


Since I'm not starting right away and am in idea collection phase (too much of my original material to get tidied up and released first), I haven't settled on who I'll be using right away. Since the Baroness is probably my favorite character, she'll show up at one point of another, definitely, along with a lot of the Cobra heavy-hitters. Joe-wise, that's pretty much wide open, right now. While re-reading stuff, I'm sure a few will jump out at me, and wind up in the stories.


----------



## Jim Johnson (Jan 4, 2011)

CEMartin2 said:


> Oh, and great news--I just checked and all 95 episodes of Real American Hero are on Netflix. Time for some bninge-viewing/research!


I think I just figured out what I'm doing on my upcoming snow day.


----------



## C.A. Bryers (Dec 10, 2013)

JimJohnson said:


> I think I just figured out what I'm doing on my upcoming snow day.


Nice! Wish I'd have foreseen the arrival of Netflix before I bought the complete series footlocker box set! Ah well, it's still good to have.

My influence is going to be coming largely from the comics, since the cartoon was (obviously) more kid-oriented, and therefore, quite silly at times. That's not to say the comic was geared toward adults--it certainly wasn't--but the tone, the complexity of story lines, and the technical language Larry Hama used that became a Joe staple was clearly for (somewhat) more mature readers.

That said, the cartoon is a good place to get reacquainted with the LOADS of characters the Joeverse has. There are also some newer cartoons out that are a little less goofy, such as G.I. Joe: Renegades (also on Netflix), and a stand-alone movie, G.I. Joe: Resolution (haven't seen it pop up on Netflix yet, but it's got a good few major character deaths!).


----------



## Jim Johnson (Jan 4, 2011)

Yeah, I'll be using the comics as my basis for stories unless the guidelines tell us otherwise. The animated series will make good background viewing and inspiration.


----------



## Jim Beard (Feb 14, 2014)

Hi, folks.

A Hasbro rep told me that everything but the feature film(s) continuity is on the table.

Jim!


----------



## Jim Johnson (Jan 4, 2011)

Sweet. Thanks for the info!


----------



## Jim Beard (Feb 14, 2014)

JimJohnson said:


> Sweet. Thanks for the info!


Happy that I had happy info to pass along 

Jim!


----------



## Guest (Feb 14, 2014)

Jim Beard said:


> Hi, folks.
> 
> A Hasbro rep told me that everything but the feature film(s) continuity is on the table.
> 
> Jim!


Great to know, but what does that mean exactly? I saw the first one year ago, read about the second one on Wikipedia (which sounds like a reboot), and other than that don't know much.

I'm not really interested in the films that much myself. I just hope they don't say some characters are off limits because they're in the film, or died in one or something.


----------



## Jim Beard (Feb 14, 2014)

Greg Strandberg said:


> Great to know, but what does that mean exactly? I saw the first one year ago, read about the second one on Wikipedia (which sounds like a reboot), and other than that don't know much.
> 
> I'm not really interested in the films that much myself. I just hope they don't say some characters are off limits because they're in the film, or died in one or something.


My thought on it is simply that the two films' unique take on the characters and situations cannot be used for Kindle Worlds stories, nothing more than that, and all other forms of GI Joe are usable. I would guess that the only character prohibitions would be any that originated in the films.

Jim!


----------



## Jim Johnson (Jan 4, 2011)

I had forgotten how full of cheese the 80s' animated show was. Watching the first few episodes now and they're fantastically silly fun.


----------



## Guest (Feb 14, 2014)

JimJohnson said:


> I had forgotten how full of cheese the 80s' animated show was. Watching the first few episodes now and they're fantastically silly fun.


I decided to check out some old episodes on Netflix tonight as well. You can really get a good sense of the character mannerisms, as well as how battle sequences can go. While no one ever dies in the cartoons, a lot of vehicles and buildings usually get destroyed.

The transitions are great too. You really get an idea of where to put your breaks and what to say.

_"I want the JOES on full alert!"

~~~

The wind howled and the lightning cracked. Cobra Commander stood watching as the nighttime storm brewed overhead._

I also like how intricate, cheesy, and unexplainable the lairs, hideouts, and bases can be. Doors swish open, snake-computer hybrid technology scans your hand - I mean, our audience is already expecting over the top from these cartoons.

There's so many ways to approach this.

On another note, I managed to get my first draft done tonight of Book 1, which comes in around 11,400 words and 52 pages. I'm already starting on Book 2 and hopefully I can finish that one in about a week or so as well. Wish there was more info on covers too. I like to have something to look at when I write.

Until then, back to the cheesy cartoons. I ordered a used print copy of the Marvel Comics Vol. 2 for $7.50 because I was just getting tired of reading them on the computer.


----------



## Jim Beard (Feb 14, 2014)

JimJohnson said:


> I had forgotten how full of cheese the 80s' animated show was. Watching the first few episodes now and they're fantastically silly fun.


The challenge, of course, will be to retain some of that fromage while delivering a great story that modern readers will dig.

Jim!


----------



## Rick Gualtieri (Oct 31, 2011)

Very cool, but holding out for Transformers here...got me a Dinobot origin story just itching to be written.


----------



## Jim Johnson (Jan 4, 2011)

I bet there's a readership out there for good pulpy cheese.


----------



## Jim Beard (Feb 14, 2014)

Rick Gualtieri said:


> Very cool, but holding out for Transformers here...got me a Dinobot origin story just itching to be written.


Honestly doesn't seem much of a stretch for them to acquire that license now.

Jim!


----------



## Guest (Feb 16, 2014)

Here's a couple links I've found helpful.

This one has pictures of *every figure and vehicle*, as well as file cards - http://www.3djoes.com/

This is a G.I. JOE Google+ group that can give you *tips*, and also help with *marketing *- https://plus.google.com/u/0/s/g.i.%20joe

I'm hoping to finish my second story here in another few days and then get going on the third. I'm looking forward to getting up to Book 5-7 which will just be small group missions, almost just pure action. The trick is to not do too much boring rising action in the first books. Your first book has to really kill 'em and get 'em to read more.


----------



## C.A. Bryers (Dec 10, 2013)

Jim Beard said:


> Hi, folks.
> 
> A Hasbro rep told me that everything but the feature film(s) continuity is on the table.
> 
> Jim!


Makes sense, since the movies are probably considered co-owned (rights-wise) by Skydance and other production companies involved in the two movies. Everything else, I'm sure, including IDW's current comic reboot, has to go through an approval process at Hasbro, which makes it all ultimately still their property to do with as they will.


----------



## DB Boyer (Apr 17, 2012)

I'm working on three short stand-alones at the moment.

I'm curious if you've gotten any feedback Greg from the KW people.  Any idea of when this is going live and whether or not we'll be open for submissions prior to launch?


----------



## Guest (Feb 21, 2014)

DB Boyer said:


> I'm working on three short stand-alones at the moment.
> 
> I'm curious if you've gotten any feedback Greg from the KW people. Any idea of when this is going live and whether or not we'll be open for submissions prior to launch?


Ha, I wish! Those guys sure are mum. Last email I got was that one I posted here, and I got no response when I told them I had a story finished. I can't help but think we'll be ahead of the game when they finally do announce it, but like you, I'm getting a little frustrated with waiting.

The KW newsletter is only quarterly, so that doesn't help much either.

I am pretty sure the person I talked to before will email me when he has authorization to do so, and I'll put that here right away.


----------



## Jim Johnson (Jan 4, 2011)

For what it's worth, three new KW worlds opened up earlier in the week without fanfare (they were mentioned in the last KW press release) so it's possible Joe and some of the others will open up without additional news.

I'm checking the KW site daily. Hopefully soon. I hit on two ideas for Joe miniseries, and have started to noodle some plots. Hesitant to start writing prose until we see the guidelines though.


----------



## DB Boyer (Apr 17, 2012)

Greg Strandberg said:


> Ha, I wish! Those guys sure are mum. Last email I got was that one I posted here, and I got no response when I told them I had a story finished. I can't help but think we'll be ahead of the game when they finally do announce it, but like you, I'm getting a little frustrated with waiting.
> 
> The KW newsletter is only quarterly, so that doesn't help much either.
> 
> I am pretty sure the person I talked to before will email me when he has authorization to do so, and I'll put that here right away.


Yeah, this news about GI Joe and KW has really invigorated me. Honestly, I'm a bit obsessed. The good thing about that is I've been writing like crazy and like you said should be ready to publish right from Jumpstreet.

My first story is called "A Techno-Viper's Tale" and concerns a T-V who looks at working for Cobra as just a job. The story revolves around his trying to retain his humanity (both figuratively and literally) while doing so. It features Cobra Commander and Dr. Mindbender. No Joes other than an unnammed cameo by a missile-launcher weilding Joe in a red football jersey. 

The second is "A Conscientious Objection" and explores how far Lifeline is willing to take his convictions. Psyche-Out features prominently as well, cameos by Spearhead, Gung-Ho, Leatherneck, Wild Bill, and Hawk. Cobra featured only peripherally.

The third is "Hard-Boiled Joe" and is a hardboiled detective story featuring Chuckles. There's been a murder at the Pit and Hawk wants answers. In this version of the Joe-verse I present the Joes as highly dysfunctional and resenting their assignment to the team. My favorite line is when Hawk asks Chuckles for a list of initial suspects to which he responds: "Suspects? There isn't a man or woman in this unit who doesn't suffer from PTSD, depression, addiction or some kind of anxiety disorder. You want suspects... We're all suspects." Jinx has a major role in this one, cameos by Dial-Tone, Hawk, and Mainframe (as a corpse only  ), no Cobra at all.

Obviously, I'm taking great liberties with the world and characters. (I hope that'll be okay, but I think we're going to be given free reign)I'm reinventing some characters completely and offering different takes from how they were presented in the comics and cartoons. I think this is agreat opportunity to do with Joe what comics have done with characters like Batman - completely redefine them for the purposes of the narrative.

I really think that GI Joe is an excellent forum to explore issues of moral ambiguity. Who are the good guys, really?

Ayway, I've been going through Hama's stuff like crazy. My local comic shop had a 50% off on all TPB's and I got a ton of Joe trades.

I'll be looking to score some original cover artwork of deviant and hopefully have these three shorts (if not more depending on the timeframe) ready to go for launch.


----------



## Guest (Feb 21, 2014)

I'm way past the prose point!    So that'll make it real bad if the other shoe drops. 

Now I'm chomping at the bit on covers.  I think the KW cover maker is rubbish, myself, and many of the covers I see for those books, well, let's just say I wouldn't want my name on them.  

I do want to see what images they throw into that cover maker so we know what we have to work with.  Even someone on Fiverr taking that image and doing something is better than what that cover maker does for you.


----------



## Guest (Feb 21, 2014)

DB Boyer said:


> Yeah, this news about GI Joe and KW has really invigorated me. Honestly, I'm a bit obsessed. The good thing about that is I've been writing like crazy and like you said should be ready to publish right from Jumpstreet.


Holy Toledo, those look like some stories!  I might have to buy one of those!

I have a bit where one of the JOES is doubting the mission, doubting everything they stand for, and even thinking about joining Cobra. I like your PTSD thing a lot and can't help but think it'll appeal to many readers. I'm sure many vets will check these out.

One thing that someone mentioned in the KW newsletter or somewhere is how you can make this universe your own. If you're alright with Hasbro owning the rights, you can create side characters as well. Your idea of giving characters new profiles for a new time is something I think will begin to happen more and more once the initial stories get out and we see what readers want.


----------



## DB Boyer (Apr 17, 2012)

Greg Strandberg said:


> I'm way past the prose point!  So that'll make it real bad if the other shoe drops.


Me too. I'm pot-committed at this point.

It'll either be a huge advantage in having several things ready to go right at the initial launch

or

It will turn out like that time that Shipwreck, Lifeline and Dial-Tone were promoted to colonels


----------



## DB Boyer (Apr 17, 2012)

Greg Strandberg said:


> One thing that someone mentioned in the KW newsletter or somewhere is how you can make this universe your own. If you're alright with Hasbro owning the rights, you can create side characters as well. Your idea of giving characters new profiles for a new time is something I think will begin to happen more and more once the initial stories get out and we see what readers want.


Yeah, I'm trying to think up something where I can set some of the Joes in Nazi-era Germany.

and I've got an idea to reinvent Nemesis Enforcer as an assasin-for-hire.

I really see no reason that we can't do whatever the hell we want with this.


----------



## Jim Johnson (Jan 4, 2011)

Greg Strandberg said:


> I'm way past the prose point!  So that'll make it real bad if the other shoe drops.
> 
> Now I'm chomping at the bit on covers. I think the KW cover maker is rubbish, myself, and many of the covers I see for those books, well, let's just say I wouldn't want my name on them.
> 
> I do want to see what images they throw into that cover maker so we know what we have to work with. Even someone on Fiverr taking that image and doing something is better than what that cover maker does for you.


Yeah, I'm curious to see which GI Joe logo they go with for the KW system. In the meantime, I've been thinking about cover designs and what fonts to use to give my Joe titles a consistent look and feel. I don't care for how the KW cover maker looks, so I'll DIY my covers.


----------



## Guest (Feb 21, 2014)

JimJohnson said:


> Yeah, I'm curious to see which GI Joe logo they go with for the KW system. In the meantime, I've been thinking about cover designs and what fonts to use to give my Joe titles a consistent look and feel. I don't care for how the KW cover maker looks, so I'll DIY my covers.


It sounds like we're all doing multiple stories, so author branding is a must.


----------



## Jim Johnson (Jan 4, 2011)

DB Boyer said:


> I really think that GI Joe is an excellent forum to explore issues of moral ambiguity. Who are the good guys, really?


That's a good thought. I hope you explore that.

I've been watching a lot of the animated series on Netflix, and I have to admit the clear good guys / bad guys pulpy action is really appealing, and fun. I'm not sure where my story ideas are going to go just yet, since they're still forming, but using the animated series morals and mindset might be fun. I wonder if there's an audience for that, or if people will want something more grimdark with a GI Joe skin.


----------



## SawyerPentecost (Jul 11, 2013)

I think there is room for both. This is really fertile ground for experimenting. I can see running a 4 color gi joe story (my term for the old animated shows) then totally switching gears and going dark for the second act, then returning to light hearted for the third.

I can see so much potential...super soldiers gone insane too, there was a ton of magic, mysticism, genetic engineering, and future tech in the cartoon. 

Here's another one...imagine a gi joe story about a procurement officer...who is the guy who maintains the ammo dump, repairs the broken tanks...etc. Remember, even GI Joe has a janitor. I would imagine he is a pretty interesting maintenance man.

You can play this one straight, or totally go nuts with it. It all works.


----------



## Jim Johnson (Jan 4, 2011)

Makes sense, and I'm guessing it would make sense to make sure your covers and blurbs reflect whether the story you're offering is either of the 4 color variety or more dark, or something else.

Definitely feeling like the sky is the limit, depending on guidelines (which I suspect will be pretty open, like most of the other Kindle Worlds).


----------



## SawyerPentecost (Jul 11, 2013)

My question is...do Kindle Worlds stories sell? I think GI Joe has a lot of potential, but as a whole, I have no idea how KW books perform.


----------



## Jim Johnson (Jan 4, 2011)

Jason Gurley had a thread on here the other day about his GREATFALL KW story getting picked up as a Kindle Daily Deal and going gangbusters. My friend Kevin Summers has a Vonnegut KW story up and he says he's happy with the sales. I think like any book, the good KW stories do well. Anecdotally, I hear that KW authors have a hard time tracking sales numbers due to the lack of details Amazon pushes to them; not sure about that. I hope to find out once I start publishing. 

At any rate, costs nothing to jump into a world, so you're out the time and any modest investment you make in a cover and/or editing.


----------



## Guest (Feb 23, 2014)

JimJohnson said:


> Jason Gurley had a thread on here the other day about his GREATFALL KW story getting picked up as a Kindle Daily Deal and going gangbusters. My friend Kevin Summers has a Vonnegut KW story up and he says he's happy with the sales. I think like any book, the good KW stories do well. Anecdotally, I hear that KW authors have a hard time tracking sales numbers due to the lack of details Amazon pushes to them; not sure about that. I hope to find out once I start publishing.
> 
> At any rate, costs nothing to jump into a world, so you're out the time and any modest investment you make in a cover and/or editing.


I have no idea what the sales are on my Vonnegut KW book. I thought I'd see them in my report this month (published at the end of December) but maybe it's next month. All I can go on is the book's rank, which is frustrating.

On another note, I finished my Joe Vol. II tonight, coming in at 11,703 words with all the back matter. That reminds me, I need to take out my author photo as they don't allow that. 
Vol. II Spoiler:


Spoiler



Flash dies.



Well, guess I'll get back to Vol. III, although it might be a good idea to slow down. I'm thinking of outlining a story for Eternal Warrior since there are no books in that KW right now.


----------



## DB Boyer (Apr 17, 2012)

Greg Strandberg said:


> I have no idea what the sales are on my Vonnegut KW book. I thought I'd see them in my report this month (published at the end of December) but maybe it's next month. All I can go on is the book's rank, which is frustrating.
> 
> On another note, I finished my Joe Vol. II tonight, coming in at 11,703 words with all the back matter. That reminds me, I need to take out my author photo as they don't allow that.
> Vol. II Spoiler:
> ...


KW doesn't give you sales figures? I'd assumed there would be a seperate KW dashboard.


----------



## Guest (Feb 24, 2014)

DB Boyer said:


> KW doesn't give you sales figures? I'd assumed there would be a seperate KW dashboard.


Hey, I'll have none of that 21st century talk here! 

This is what it says on the KW dashboard:

*Royalty reports and sales rank can be found at Author Central, where you can also share information about yourself and connect with readers.*

Click the link to author central, lo and behold...nothing. They have some beta sales report, but it says nothing to report.

If my business showed the same level of incompetence that KW does, I'd be out of business.


----------



## DB Boyer (Apr 17, 2012)

Greg Strandberg said:


> Hey, I'll have none of that 21st century talk here!
> 
> This is what it says on the KW dashboard:
> 
> ...


what about royalty payments? how do you know how much you made?


----------



## ken_naga (Jul 29, 2013)

Is time-travel allowed in the Joeverse?


----------



## Jim Johnson (Jan 4, 2011)

ken_naga said:


> Is time-travel allowed in the Joeverse?


Don't see why not. The first story arc of the animated series had limited teleportation technology.


----------



## ken_naga (Jul 29, 2013)

JimJohnson said:


> Don't see why not. The first story arc of the animated series had limited teleportation technology.


But is the animated series considered canon in regards to the KW stuff??


----------



## Guest (Feb 24, 2014)

DB Boyer said:


> what about royalty payments? how do you know how much you made?


I have no idea. I've been sending emails since this month's royalty report came out, but they don't reply. Frustrating.


----------



## Guest (Feb 24, 2014)

jtbullet said:


> My question is...do Kindle Worlds stories sell? I think GI Joe has a lot of potential, but as a whole, I have no idea how KW books perform.


Hugh Howey's KW book is #5,000 or so for rank. #100 is #220,000 or so. So do they sell, not real well. There are so few, however, that getting onto a top 100 category is pretty easy, and only takes about 1 sale.

Here's the KW Top 100:

http://www.amazon.com/gp/bestsellers/digital-text/6118587011/ref=pd_zg_hrsr_kstore_1_2


----------



## DB Boyer (Apr 17, 2012)

Greg Strandberg said:


> Hugh Howey's KW book is #5,000 or so for rank. #100 is #220,000 or so. So do they sell, not real well. There are so few, however, that getting onto a top 100 category is pretty easy, and only takes about 1 sale.
> 
> Here's the KW Top 100:
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/gp/bestsellers/digital-text/6118587011/ref=pd_zg_hrsr_kstore_1_2


That being said, GI Joe is _ easily_ the biggest licensing deal KW has achieved yet however. There is a rabid fanbase for this product that includes toy collectors, comics collectors, military enthusiasts, etc. And children of the 80's are now in there 30s and 40s and are spending big on nostalgia products from their youth. I don't know if this will transfer into ebooks sales for GI Joe stories, but based on the strength of this brand I think it wil be the best selling KW offering by far.

The Valiant comics characters are relatively unknown, as are most of the other KW offerings. I think the biggest brand to date is Wool and even that is pretty niche (no offense to HH). I'm predicting GI stories will have a strong showing.


----------



## Guest (Feb 24, 2014)

DB Boyer said:


> That being said, GI Joe is _ easily_ the biggest licensing deal KW has achieved yet however. There is a rabid fanbase for this product that includes toy collectors, comics collectors, military enthusiasts, etc. And children of the 80's are now in there 30s and 40s and are spending big on nostalgia products from their youth. I don't know if this will transfer into ebooks sales for GI Joe stories, but based on the strength of this brand I think it wil be the best selling KW offering by far.
> 
> The Valiant comics characters are relatively unknown, as are most of the other KW offerings. I think the biggest brand to date is Wool and even that is pretty niche (no offense to HH). I'm predicting GI stories will have a strong showing.


I totally agree. We just saw David in the other thread say how his Wool book was like a guaranteed $50 each month. And that's on a smaller royalty.

I think Joe has the potential to really shoot up. Now, will Amazon put their machine behind it? I sure hope so. I always get the feeling that not a whole lot of readers know about KW.

Just go to Google. Type in Joe and see how many niche sites from those 40-year old fan boys come up. Now try with Valiant or any other KW group. How many come up? I haven't checked, but I'm willing to bet it's a lot less.


----------



## DB Boyer (Apr 17, 2012)

Yeah.

If you ask 10 random people on the street how many of ever heard of Bloodshot?  Or John Rain?  Or The Dead Man?  

Maybe 1 out of 10 on a good day.

But GI Joe?

I bet 9 out of 10.

It's just such a bigger brand than anything KW currently has.

Hopefully that will translate into sales.


----------



## David Alastair Hayden (Mar 19, 2011)

Wow. I'm tempted to write a GI Joe story on behalf of my 10 year old self. But I haven't read the comics in so long. I'd have no clue on the continuity. For that matter, how do they handle the continuity for Kindle Worlds? Especially with something where you have movies, comics, and cartoons that aren't all entirely in sync?


----------



## Jim Johnson (Jan 4, 2011)

Just noticed that the Abnorm Chronicles just went live as a Kindle World. Perhaps the Joes will be opening up soon.


----------



## ken_naga (Jul 29, 2013)

Again, does anyone know if time travel is a generally accepted part of the Joeverse?


----------



## SawyerPentecost (Jul 11, 2013)

The "Joeverse" of the cartoons is crazy...genetic manipulation, magic, teleportation...why not have time travel? A Joe from a month into the future comes to stop a catastrophe...it could work if you make it work!


----------



## Guest (Feb 25, 2014)

jtbullet said:


> The "Joeverse" of the cartoons is crazy...genetic manipulation, magic, teleportation...why not have time travel? A Joe from a month into the future comes to stop a catastrophe...it could work if you make it work!


Yeah, I was watching episode 8 or 9 tonight and they blasted off to the moon and then there were these alien furry bunny things that came out. Boy, you knew this wasn't going to end well. Anyway, they turned into these huge beasts. Way downhill.

As far as technology, I think the more swishing doors, massive fortresses, and crazy technology with as little explanation as possible as to how it works, is a great thing, and probably what many are expecting.



JimJohnson said:


> Just noticed that the Abnorm Chronicles just went live as a Kindle World. Perhaps the Joes will be opening up soon.


Now I'm worried they'll go live one day and I'll have no cover ready.


----------



## C.A. Bryers (Dec 10, 2013)

ken_naga said:


> But is the animated series considered canon in regards to the KW stuff??


Ken, by the sound of it, the only G.I. Joe stuff that's off-limits is anything related to the two movies. The animated series, and all forms of the comic series continuity seems to be fair game. And the animated series did alternate dimensions, and I'm fairly certain it did time travel as well.

Either way, the M.A.S.S. Device (the machine that teleports people, things, etc.) was not only used in the animated series, but also in the comics as recently as the opening arc of the IDW relaunch of the comic book. G.I. Joe has always had Sci-Fi elements to it, so I'd say you're fine including time travel.


----------



## ken_naga (Jul 29, 2013)

Do we think the animated series will be part of the accepted canon?


----------



## Jim Johnson (Jan 4, 2011)

I expect so, yeah. I'm betting it'll be the all the various comic series, the animated series, and the movies.


----------



## ken_naga (Jul 29, 2013)

If so, that would be wonderful.


----------



## DB Boyer (Apr 17, 2012)

Greg Strandberg said:


> Now I'm worried they'll go live one day and I'll have no cover ready.


Me too. It's frustrating not having a launch date. It could be two months or two days from now.

I don't know whether to feel like I'm behind the ball or way ahead of the curve.

In any event I've comissioned a couple of pieces of original GI Joe art from the folks at DeviantArt for cover material. I'll post them here when I have them.


----------



## C.A. Bryers (Dec 10, 2013)

DB Boyer said:


> In any event I've comissioned a couple of pieces of original GI Joe art from the folks at DeviantArt for cover material. I'll post them here when I have them.


Looking forward to seeing them! I'll probably be hitting up some Deviant Art guys/gals myself when I get things rolling on mine. Up to issue #24 in the Marvel run of re-reading prep work.


----------



## Guest (Feb 27, 2014)

In regard to Deviant Art, I just haven't had luck with any artists there lately.  The few I contacted about something else were booked-up.  A lot of the really good ones are expensive, too.

I went the other route and used the cover from the old Thunder Machine toy box.  I made decent cover model and sent it off to KW today, asking if they'd kick it upstairs and let me know if something like that would be usable.  I put the main G.I. Joe logo up top, and had two Cobra emblems down by my name.

I figure that image is owned by Hasbro, and it promotes those older toys.  Now, would they be alright with that?  I don't know.  Hopefully I'll get a reply.


----------



## DB Boyer (Apr 17, 2012)

You've just got to be persistent with those artists until you find a good match for what you're looking for.  

After spending a day contacting about a dozen different artist I was able to commission two originals and purchase cover rights on one existing piece from from three different artist, spending $20, $25, and $40.


----------



## Steve Voelker (Feb 27, 2014)

Hey all, 

New to the game here, but I have a question and maybe a clarification. 

How do KW stories get priced? If you are writing on the short side (10-15K words) will that automatically get priced at like $1.99? I am assuming the $.99 price point is for under 10K. Any clues/thoughts there?

Also, for those asking about canon, if this is anything like other Kindle Worlds, there really isn't one. You have to follow the guidelines, but you have total autonomy. In the Silo Saga world, you could take the characters from HH's story, kill one off, make two gay, pretend one never existed and make one a vampire. Your story is not meant to fit in with any other author's vision of that word. 

The idea behind the KW is to give you a chance to publish stuff that you normally couldn't because it contains licensed material. You can use as much or as little of the existing world as you want. If you want to add in things like time travel, aliens or magic, have at it!


----------



## Jim Johnson (Jan 4, 2011)

Voelker58 said:


> How do KW stories get priced? If you are writing on the short side (10-15K words) will that automatically get priced at like $1.99? I am assuming the $.99 price point is for under 10K. Any clues/thoughts there?


That's my guess. Under 10k words is 99 cents, 10k to ....something k is 1.99, and then longer works are 2.99. I haven't checked enough of the current titles to determine how length correlates to the price Amazon put on it. The Greatfall collection is 3.99 and 311 pages. I see there are some books with weird pricing too, like 1.39 for one of Bunker's stories. So I guess just write the story to the length it needs to be and let amazon figure out the price.


----------



## Steve Voelker (Feb 27, 2014)

As a follow up:

I believe we are allowed to stray as far as we want from established stories, but how closely are we allowed to adhere to them?

To be more specific, I like the take on the Joes presented in the Renegades cartoon, which only had one season. I would like to pic up where that show left off, but I feel like I would need to retell parts of those stories for the sake of clarity. 

That got me thinking about how closely you are allowed to follow existing story lines. 

Could someone come along and just write a novelization of the original cartoon series and publish that?

Could someone come along and just write a novelization of the original cartoon series, add zombies, and publish that?

Could someone come along and just write a novelization of the original cartoon series, gender swap all of the characters, and publish that?

You see where I'm going.


----------



## Jim Johnson (Jan 4, 2011)

Voelker58 said:


> You see where I'm going.


Barring anything in the guidelines, I'd say yes to all your questions.

Would the GI Joe fandom appreciate a gender-swap story though? The reviews on the books might determine that. Or "Hey, this book is just a summary of the animated series!" might generate some negativity and lack of sales.


----------



## Jena H (Oct 2, 2011)

Really, Amazon?  A KW option of Ravenswood?  It didn't even last a full season... only ten episodes.


----------



## Steve Voelker (Feb 27, 2014)

That's pretty much what I was thinking, too. 

Part of me still feels weird having a character flash back to a scene I didn't write!


----------



## Guest (Feb 27, 2014)

I still like the idea of the base janitors, which I think D.B. had.  I'd rather do fun and just unconventional things like that than closely rehash the cartoons or old stories.  But then I have 3-4 books planned that are just single adventures - snow, jungle, ocean - much like you'd see in come cartoons.

I like the idea of an adult-only or mature book that has lots of foul language, drinking and womanizing on the base.  Maybe what happens when the JOES are on mission and the support staff cuts loose.


----------



## DB Boyer (Apr 17, 2012)

Here's what will be the cover for "Hardboiled Joe". I went with black and white because I felt it fit with the tone of the story. I'll use the KW Cover creator to add the title and author name text.

Original cover art by Chee Yang Ong.


----------



## ken_naga (Jul 29, 2013)

Very nice.


----------



## Guest (Feb 28, 2014)

Alright, I finally got that email from KW on the covers: Here it is:

_Thank you for your interest in Kindle Worlds and your email regarding G.I. JOE cover images.

When the G.I. JOE World opens for submissions, the Kindle Worlds Cover Creator tool will be stocked with G.I. JOE images supplied directly from the World Licensor. These images supplied by the World Licensor will be the only images allowed for use on the covers of stories published in this World. Therefore, you will not be able to use the cover image you've proposed unless you are able to recreate this cover from the images included in the G.I. JOE Cover Creator image gallery.

Additional information about Kindle Worlds cover images can be found here:

https://kindleworlds.amazon.com/faqs?topicId=A1BYYZ039Q41YQ

We hope this information helps, and we look forward to reviewing your G.I. JOE works when this new World launches! You can stay up to date on new World information by subscribing to our newsletter from the Kindle Worlds submission platform:

https://kindleworlds.amazon.com/_


----------



## DB Boyer (Apr 17, 2012)

Greg Strandberg said:


> Alright, I finally got that email from KW on the covers: Here it is:
> 
> _Thank you for your interest in Kindle Worlds and your email regarding G.I. JOE cover images.
> 
> ...


Oh man, that totally blows. I've wasted my time and money on commissioning these covers. I can't believe they're not going to allow us to use our own images... how are we supposed to set our work apart??

Ugh, super huge bummer.

So much for trying to get a jump on things...D'oh!


----------



## C.A. Bryers (Dec 10, 2013)

Cool cover, DB. Chuckles, I assume? That does blow that KW won't let you use it. Got a cool piece to hang on your wall, and maybe to throw out as promotion on FB or wherever you pimp your goods.


----------



## Guest (Mar 1, 2014)

DB Boyer said:


> Oh man, that totally blows. I've wasted my time and money on commissioning these covers. I can't believe they're not going to allow us to use our own images... how are we supposed to set our work apart??
> 
> Ugh, super huge bummer.
> 
> So much for trying to get a jump on things...D'oh!


I spent $20 myself to have people give me a few a layout based on that old toy box image. I'm one of those people that likes to have a cover to look at while I'm writing, or shortly after I start. This sucks.

I don't like this, and other KW can use what they want, so it seems like a low blow. The bright spot is that you can give those images to your designer, and they can frame them and design them and give them a unique look and layout, author branding, that others won't have.

Still, in 6 months you'll see 10 books with the same cover, only slightly different. That's a shame. Honestly, I think they're still working this out and don't quite know what they're going to do yet.

On another note, I figured your image was Chuckles as well. So what do you do if they don't provide a Chuckles image? What are these images? Do you think they'll give us access to all the character profile cards? That could be kind of cool, and you could do a lot with that, especially if you could have different character "blocks." I copy/paste those now and have a row of 13 or so when writing, just to keep names and looks straight.

Knowing is half the battle, and right now Amazon is winning.


----------



## DB Boyer (Apr 17, 2012)

Greg Strandberg said:


> I spent $20 myself to have people give me a few a layout based on that old toy box image. I'm one of those people that likes to have a cover to look at while I'm writing, or shortly after I start. This sucks.
> 
> I don't like this, and other KW can use what they want, so it seems like a low blow. The bright spot is that you can give those images to your designer, and they can frame them and design them and give them a unique look and layout, author branding, that others won't have.
> 
> ...


Agreed. And yes the image is Chuckles.

For whatever it's worth I sent this message to Amazon Worlds via the feedback option:

_Hello - my name is Dennis Boyer and I currently publish on Amazon through KDP._

_I am very excited to hear of the licensing agreement with Hasbro to feature GI Joe stories and I plan on being a very active contributor to this world. In fact I have three stories ready to go!

I have heard from another author who contacted KW that this world will unfortunately not allow for original artwork to be used as covers, instead featuring only supplied stock art. Is this the case? If so I am very dismayed to here this. I have had several artist produce outstanding GI Joe artwork which I intended to use for my covers - I'd love to show you an example. Original artwork would allow, I feel, each author to set his story apart and capture the unique tone, setting, characters, and situations which the author has incorporated into his own unique version and vision of the GI Joe world. I think such art would be highly effective in promoting the GI Joe Kindle World stories.

I would strongly encourage, if at all possible, allowing for the use of unique and original art as covers for the GI Joe Kindle World. If Hasbro is allowing authors to present unique interpretations of its characters, I would hope they would extend the same liberty to graphic artists. This would only help diversify the offerings within the Kindle World!

I would humbly appreciate any consideration on this thought and if needed I would appreciate the sharing of this with Hasbro. I thank you very much for your time and consideration._

Perhaps you guys would back me up and send a similar message? Maybe if enough of us voice our opinion, they may listen.

I just can't see how Hasbro would allow for writers to have free reign in their world and not allow for artists to do the same...


----------



## Guest (Mar 1, 2014)

Sounds good.  The earlier messages were from a different person than this latest one.  Also, in the earlier messages, they seemed interested to hear what people thought, and it sounded like they were forwarding them to the Joe people.  That could all just be fluff as well, however.

I think KW needs to switch to monthly newsletters, not quarterly.


----------



## Jim Johnson (Jan 4, 2011)

Ugh, the risks of jumping before the guidelines are available. I was burned on that once or twice. Sorry to hear you won't be able to use your commissioned art, DB.

This does sound like the licensor cares enough about the property that they want to make sure all the stories have a certain consistent look to them. Some of the KW worlds have covers that are all over the place in terms of quality. I'm betting they want all the stories submitted to KW to reflect favorably upon the property.


----------



## ken_naga (Jul 29, 2013)

That is unfortunate. Perhaps you could use them as interior pieces?


----------



## Karl V (Mar 13, 2014)

Heyya, newbie here.    As far as movies being a no-no, it does involve movie studio rights and thats a bigger headache for KW.  Cartoon and comic worlds are legally easier since they were done as straight forward work for hire agreements.  Most movie studios tend to attach royalty agreements, or other potential headache inducing agreements for print stories that only contract lawyers can sort out.  

As far as my potential contribution, I fully intend to write a story on Timber's origin before Snake-eyes.  White Fang was a huge childhood favorite of mine, and it would run along the same lines as Jack London's story without being a complete copy.  Think Zorro to Batman.


Sent from my LG-VM696 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## DB Boyer (Apr 17, 2012)

World rules are up.  

Should be live soon I imagine.


----------



## Jim Johnson (Jan 4, 2011)

DB Boyer said:


> World rules are up.
> 
> Should be live soon I imagine.


Where do you see them? I didn't see the KW site updated.


----------



## Karl V (Mar 13, 2014)

It's on the blog....

http://blog.kindleworlds.com

Snake Eyes hates the Yankees.


----------



## Jim Johnson (Jan 4, 2011)

*The character, Snake Eyes, shall never be depicted or described as a fan of the New York Yankees.*

LOL Love it. Thanks for the head's up. Really interesting guidelines. The five points under 'however' are very interesting too, esp. 3 and, well, 5.


----------



## DB Boyer (Apr 17, 2012)

JimJohnson said:


> *The character, Snake Eyes, shall never be depicted or described as a fan of the New York Yankees.*


Hasbro is based in Pawtucket, RI, home of the minor league affiliate of the Red Sox.

As a fellow New Englander I especially appreciate this guideline.


----------



## Jim Johnson (Jan 4, 2011)

DB Boyer said:


> Hasbro is based in Pawtucket, RI, home of the minor league affiliate of the Red Sox.
> 
> As a fellow New Englander I especially appreciate this guideline.


The highlight of my living in RI for four years many moons ago was getting invited to Hasbro for a customer survey session. The other kids and I each received a brand new GI Joe MOBAT for our time and efforts. Wish I had held onto it!


----------



## Karl V (Mar 13, 2014)

I thought this might be relevant...apparently IDW (current comic book publisher of GI Joe) has had this rule enforced...

http://www.comicbookresources.com/?page=article&id=25827


----------



## ken_naga (Jul 29, 2013)

Is there any additional news about not being able to use your own art for covers?


----------



## Jim Johnson (Jan 4, 2011)

ken_naga said:


> Is there any additional news about not being able to use your own art for covers?


Just so happens that I emailed KW today. Here's the email I sent:



> Hi, Thank you so much for the information on the Kindle Worlds blog about the upcoming GI Joe world. I am working on a GI Joe story to publish when the world is available.
> 
> I am working on a cover design for the book as well and would like to know how I can get a GI Joe logo to use on the book cover to properly brand it. I know the other Kindle Worlds have series logos on them and I feel it's important to provide readers and customers with properly branded books to review and purchase.
> 
> Is there a GI Joe logo I can use for my cover? Will the Kindle Worlds cover creation software have logos in it that I and other writers can use?


And here is the response I got not 20 minutes ago:



> Thank you for your email regarding the use of the G.I. Joe brand on your cover image.
> 
> When the G.I. JOE World opens for submissions, the Kindle Worlds Cover Creator tool will be stocked with G.I. JOE images supplied directly from the World Licensor. These images supplied by the World Licensor will be the only images allowed for use on the covers of stories published in this World. Therefore, you will not be able to use the cover image you've proposed unless you are able to recreate this cover from the images included in the G.I. JOE Cover Creator image gallery.
> 
> The Kindle Worlds logo will be automatically added to the cover of every Kindle Worlds publication. However, we are unable to add specific World logos to all books at this time. This means that we will not be able to add the G.I. Joe logo to the cover of your story.


I sent a followup question, so we'll see if they respond.


----------



## ken_naga (Jul 29, 2013)

Thanks.

This is sad.


----------



## SawyerPentecost (Jul 11, 2013)

My Snake Eyes story where he has to rescue a baseball player of a team that he hates...LIVES!


----------



## 75814 (Mar 12, 2014)

The art thing is unfortunate but not unexpected. I'm just speculating here, but it might have something to do with not wanting to step on IDW's toes with their comic license. What would be great is if IDW and Amazon could come to some kind of agreement where aspiring artists could use covers for Kindle World as kind of a try-out venue. 

It's been a long time since I read GI Joe, so I'll have to dig out those old books. Might participate in this. I'm still hoping either Marvel or DC signs up.


----------



## Jim Johnson (Jan 4, 2011)

Here's the follow-up email I sent:



> Thank you for the information; much appreciated.
> 
> Once the GI Joe world goes live, I expect there will be many writers submitting stories for the world. If those writers all have access to the same images, there will likely come a point where multiple titles will have the same cover. What would be the best practices for writers to use to help their books look like unique contributions to the world?


And here's the response I got:



> Thank you for your feedback regarding cover images; author feedback is important to us as we strive to improve our services and programs. I have shared your feedback with the appropriate internal teams.
> 
> In the Kindle Worlds cover creator, you will have the option to choose from different formats for an image, helping all covers be unique. Once you are able to submit a story for G.I. JOE World, if you wish to edit the existing text or format that appears on your cover, you can make changes to this story from your Kindle Worlds dashboard by selecting "Make Changes," then choosing "Change cover," and then saving and submitting your story for review.


So...yeah. Not super helpful, but there it is. The formats in question are, I think, the handful of text layout options you can pick from within the KW cover generator software. I guess if we're pulling from the same pool of images but altering the text layout and font selection, there will be some differences between covers, but not a lot, I suspect.


----------



## ken_naga (Jul 29, 2013)

Very true. Well, maybe they will have lots and lots of images to select from -- there are many years of art to pull from, after all.


----------



## Jim Johnson (Jan 4, 2011)

So, I started rereading the classic Marvel Joe series last night and was thinking about the guidelines, particularly the bit about the Adventure Team angle. Has there been any reference within the comic book series (esp the more recent stuff that I haven't read yet) about GI Joe being an international team rather than a US-centric team? If they're out there fighting Cobra globally, but also dealing with scientific discoveries and handling disasters globally, why not be a global team?

Are there international members of GI Joe?


----------



## Jim Johnson (Jan 4, 2011)

The Joes Kindle Worlds is now available.

https://kindleworlds.amazon.com/world/GIJOE?ref_=kww_home_ug_GIJOE

I glanced at the cover creator software and at the images available and they are uniformly TERRIBLE. I don't see how anyone's going to be able to make a serviceable book cover out of them.


----------



## ken_naga (Jul 29, 2013)

JimJohnson said:


> The Joes Kindle Worlds is now available.
> 
> https://kindleworlds.amazon.com/world/GIJOE?ref_=kww_home_ug_GIJOE
> 
> I glanced at the cover creator software and at the images available and they are uniformly TERRIBLE. I don't see how anyone's going to be able to make a serviceable book cover out of them.


----------



## DB Boyer (Apr 17, 2012)

The cover art selection is simply abysmal.  That has got to be changed.

Nonetheless, I've submitted one of my stories...


----------



## ken_naga (Jul 29, 2013)

Congrats to you, DB!


----------



## Jim Johnson (Jan 4, 2011)

So I sent an email expressing my dismay and concern at the selection of cover images, and here's the reply:



> Thank you for your email regarding cover art for books submitted to the G.I. JOE World. I have shared your feedback with the appropriate internal teams, and your input is important to us as we strive to improve the selection of images available in Cover Creator for Kindle Worlds.
> 
> For the time being, the images available in Cover Creator were supplied by the World Licensor and are the only images allowed for use on the covers of stories published in the G.I. JOE World. Therefore, we are unable to provide more information regarding the possibility of using your own cover image at this time.
> 
> However, there are some features in Cover Creator that will aid you in creating a unique cover using the images available. Once you have selected your image in Cover Creator, you will be able to choose from a number of design templates for the placement of your title and name. Following your design selection, you will be presented with additional options to resize or rotate your image, enabling you to further style and edit your cover.


So...yeah. I am disappointed, Kindle Worlds. Resizing and rotating the provided artwork does not a good cover make.

Ah well.

Hey, congrats DB! I'll look forward to your story.


----------



## Karl V (Mar 13, 2014)

I was afraid it was going to be toy box/card art but there were good choices from many eras on that front.  It's the completely wacky selections that are mind boggling.    I want to know if this is just perhaps an initial selection and more is to be added.  I get Hasbro wanting to avoid potential legal headaches by not allowing outside sourced covers but  this is just...ugh.    Plus no Timber for me. 

Sent from my LG-VM696 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## 75814 (Mar 12, 2014)

Oh god, these images are just awful. Does Hasbro not have the right to use any images from the comics or do they just not give a crap?


----------



## Karl V (Mar 13, 2014)

It all boils down to the type of contract the artists signed.    If it was a just straight-forward "we can use this image anywhere we want", then it should be an option for us.      The tricky part is if the contracts ever mentioned something specific in the way it was used.  This was rare, and not often practiced (because toy companies usually like to be able to potentially use the art again somewhere down the road...).    I would more safely assume Hasbro has more of the former than the latter when it comes to art contracts. 

  I'm just completely floored that it is such a random collection of toy art.      And, Snake Eyes just really gets me.    I'd think he'd have way more images tossed in there than that jet pack one because I'm assuming there's going to be a lot of Snake Eyes stories.    Yet, he's got that jet pack one...

I'm really hoping this is just an initial set, and they are going to load more.


----------



## Karl V (Mar 13, 2014)

Let me know when you guys have something released.  I typically hang around Transformer message boards, but there's Joe fans around too.    *also hopes this opens the door for Transformers in Kindle Worlds


----------



## Jim Johnson (Jan 4, 2011)

Quick update on covers for Joe: I got the following in an email from the folks at Kindle Worlds on Friday:



> "To improve the publication experience we are adding 36 new images to our cover creator tool as well as removing the white boarders [sic] from many of the landscape images. This will give authors like yourself more flexibility in designing covers that fit your story and appeal to customers. In the coming weeks we plan to release even more images for GI Joe."


So, there's that. Makes me feel good that a professionally written letter mentioning your concerns do eventually get to someone who is listening and might be able to do something about it.


----------



## Karl V (Mar 13, 2014)

Thats good to know.  Thanks for the update!


----------



## Jim Johnson (Jan 4, 2011)

And for anyone still tracking this, I got an email from my KW contact today:



> I wanted to give you a update on our pursuit of more images for Gi Joe. We have added 48 new images from Hasbro to Cover Creator. I encourage you to check them out. They are pretty cool designs. Remember the images and be pinched and zoomed in the cover design tool and although they may appear blurred when zoomed in they will be clear when you click the preview button because the images are high res.


----------



## Jim Johnson (Jan 4, 2011)

I just glanced at the cover creator and there are a lot of nice selections there, including a bunch of character art and more vehicles.


----------



## Karl V (Mar 13, 2014)

So much vast improvement, and it seems like they might be posting edited covers in there (that would probably explain the numerous pictures of Baroness that seem more like a meme generator than a cover for a book...)  And, there's finally a Timber art...maybe they are looking at this thread .        Also, I don't want to steal anyone else's steam (sort of ironic just by mentioning) but it seems like we all ready have a first book that popped up as available on Amazon...
I'm not sure what common courtesy around these parts here is for me to post a link or wait for author to do so...


----------



## RussLee74 (Oct 12, 2011)

I need blurb help, gang. Here are two possible blurbs for a novella I co-wrote called THE MOON SERPENT. Can you tell me what's wrong with them and which one you like better?

BLURB 1:
The fight for freedom is over, and GI Joe won.
Years ago, the forces of GI Joe met with the forces of Cobra in a final battle, and Cobra was finally put down. All of the organizationâ€™s bases have been uncovered and ransacked; all of its lieutenants are imprisoned or presumed dead. With no foe left to fight, GI Joe was forced to downsize, and many Joes retired or moved on to other careers.
Countdown and Scoop went to NASA, and now these two former Joes are half of a crew destined to be the first to land on the far side of the moon. What they donâ€™t realize is that someoneâ€™s already there â€“ a forgotten Cobra base buried deep in a crater, manned by an army of Battle Android Troopers and ruled by a madman.
Cut-off from home, weaponless, and trapped in the most hostile environment possible, Countdown, Scoop, and the rest of their crew must defeat the Moon Serpent and foil his plan to kill millions and to pick up where Cobra left off.


BLURB 2:
Years after the fall of Cobra, Countdown and Scoop have moved on from a downsized GI Joe and into NASAâ€™s astronaut corps. But on a historic mission to the moon, their past as Real American Heroes comes back to haunt them.
Waiting for them, deep in a crater on the far side of the moon, is a forgotten Cobra base ruled by a madman. With no weapons, no way home, and no way to let Earth know whatâ€™s happened to them, they must remember their training and stop the Moon Serpent from enacting his plan to kill millions and to pick up where Cobra left off.


Thanks in advance.


----------



## C.A. Bryers (Dec 10, 2013)

Might be a few months late with this, but here goes anyway. Personally, I like the second blurb better. It's more concise, and doesn't tell you anything you don't need to know in a blurb. As for what's wrong, grammar Nazis would probably tell you "a historic" should be "an historic" (I know, it's always looked and sounded weird to me too). 

Gotta say, I dig the story. Having read literally hundreds of issues of Joe, it doesn't strike me as redundant. Good luck with it!


----------



## Jim Beard (Feb 14, 2014)

Hope to revive this thread because I'm a third of the way through writing my GI Joe novella and would love to hear some updates on how you own Joe works have fared since publication,

Jim


----------



## Jim Beard (Feb 14, 2014)

And, why, yes, it DID take me about a year to start writing the dang thing  

Jim


----------



## CJAnderson (Oct 29, 2014)

Sadly, it sounds like GI JOE must be written exclusively in "rated PG" form based on the Amazon rules.

I could seriously write some hardcore GI JOE!


----------



## Jim Beard (Feb 14, 2014)

I'm safe then - got a good PG going in mine 

Jim


----------



## DB Boyer (Apr 17, 2012)

CJAnderson said:


> Sadly, it sounds like GI JOE must be written exclusively in "rated PG" form based on the Amazon rules.
> 
> I could seriously write some hardcore GI JOE!


I don't think this is the case. My three stories are definitely not in the normal PG-Joe style and Amazon accepted them with no problem. I have one that features Mainframe being murdered at GI Joe Headquarters and Chuckles investigating the Joes to see which one is guilty of it. They all come across as possible suspects. It's written as a hardboiled detective story.

That said, this is my best-selling story and I have three reviews. One loved it, the other two hated it as it "was NOT GI Joe."

All three of my stories reinterpret the Joe world. I've been meaning to write more, but the overall sales don't really warrant it, so it has to be purely something to do for fun. I have a skeleton of a Mercer story in mind, perhaps I will get around to it some day.


----------



## Jim Beard (Feb 14, 2014)

DB, do you have any sense of whether or not its a 'bot that's reading these stories for approvals?

Jim


----------



## DB Boyer (Apr 17, 2012)

Yes, I think it is.  I have had one issue and that was an expletive that I thought would fly, but it got flagged and I had to remove it.  So I think a bot is probably looking for certain keywords.

Based on some of the other stories I have read, there is certainly no one reading it for quality.


----------



## 75814 (Mar 12, 2014)

DB Boyer said:


> I don't think this is the case. My three stories are definitely not in the normal PG-Joe style and Amazon accepted them with no problem. I have one that features Mainframe being murdered at GI Joe Headquarters and Chuckles investigating the Joes to see which one is guilty of it. They all come across as possible suspects. It's written as a hardboiled detective story.


That doesn't necessarily make it non-PG, though. In fact, there was a study done that found the risk of on-screen murder of characters in G-rated animated films was higher than adult films: http://www.bmj.com/content/349/bmj.g7184

Murder alone won't elevate it above the PG rating, it's how that murder is depicted. If you're describing gruesome details, then that's a different story.


----------



## C.A. Bryers (Dec 10, 2013)

CJAnderson said:


> Sadly, it sounds like GI JOE must be written exclusively in "rated PG" form based on the Amazon rules.
> 
> I could seriously write some hardcore GI JOE!


I too would love to do a much harder-edged Joe book. Fans of the comics and cartoon have grown up, and as a Joe fan I've grown up (sort of) as well. Sure, the purists will say it's not tonally the same as either the cartoon (for kids) or the comics (for older kids, teenagers), but it's something I'd like to try. Since I've been re-reading the original 155 issue Marvel run, I've been a bit mystified as to where in the timeline I'd like to place mine. But something grittier placed in my own little continuity could be something to get the creative juices flowing a bit. There was a one-shot animated movie called "Resolute" that had some major character deaths, along with the new IDW comics that have similarly had some much more adult-themed books. So something like that isn't too out of left field, I suppose.


----------



## Jim Beard (Feb 14, 2014)

Also, question about cover images: if none of the "library" of pics they offer suits your Joe story, what are your feelings about going with an imageless cover, just text? Does that diminish the work at all in your view?

Jim


----------



## Jim Beard (Feb 14, 2014)

DB Boyer said:


> Yes, I think it is. I have had one issue and that was an expletive that I thought would fly, but it got flagged and I had to remove it. So I think a bot is probably looking for certain keywords.
> 
> Based on some of the other stories I have read, there is certainly no one reading it for quality.


Thanks for that, DB. At first I assumed they had readers, but then realized that that would constitute a form of torture and therefore would be banned by the government. Now we just have to deal with getting past R2-D2.

Jim


----------



## Jim Beard (Feb 14, 2014)

Now it can be told, Joe friends:

http://tinyurl.com/p9ugray

Jim!


----------



## Jim Beard (Feb 14, 2014)

bpmanuel said:


> So from what I'm gathering, you can now:
> 
> 1. Use crossovers with your own characters from your own universe within the GI Joeverse set within GI Joeverse
> 2. Use public domain materials like Peter Pan but not "Disney's Peter Pan"
> ...


Sounds about right. If there are objections, they'll let you know after you've submitted the story, I presume. But there's nothing specified in the guidelines that says you can't use your own characters or PD material.

Jim


----------



## Jim Beard (Feb 14, 2014)

An Adventure Team Primer to clear up any confusion in MYSTERY OF THE SUNKEN TOMB:

http://sgtjanus.blogspot.com/2015/03/an-adventure-team-fiction-primer.html

Jim


----------



## Jim Beard (Feb 14, 2014)

Making some inroads on the review score - would love to hear from some more Joe fans, even RAH followers!

http://www.amazon.com/review/R3RXQADVJ5TZ/ref=cm_cr_pr_perm?ie=UTF8&ASIN=B00U9S7QQE

Jim!


----------



## Jim Beard (Feb 14, 2014)

Anybody working on any new KW Joe stories? Has it died out?

Everything's going well with my own, up to ten reviews now and sales seem good (still haven't gotten a royalty statement):

http://www.amazon.com/G-I-JOE-Adventure-MYSTERY-Novella-ebook/product-reviews/B00U9S7QQE/ref=cm_rdp_hist_hdr_cm_cr_acr_txt?ie=UTF8&showViewpoints=1

Jim!


----------



## Anne Glynn (Jan 19, 2014)

Jim, you write so much fun stuff. How I wish I could have contributed to "Monster Earth!"

I'm not a Joe-ophile but, if I was, I'd pick up your novella just because of the synopsis. As a writer, I don't see myself playing in the Kindle Worlds but I've heard a few reports that KW (in all forms, not GI Joe-specific) is only doing okay at best. Have you heard anything differently?


----------



## 75814 (Mar 12, 2014)

I'm thinking of doing a KW story with Valiant's Bloodshot character. 

KW seems to have kind of fallen off the map lately. There was this big hurrah when it launched and since then...crickets. It's almost like Amazon has forgotten that they have it.


----------



## Jim Beard (Feb 14, 2014)

Anne Glynn said:


> Jim, you write so much fun stuff. How I wish I could have contributed to "Monster Earth!"
> 
> I'm not a Joe-ophile but, if I was, I'd pick up your novella just because of the synopsis. As a writer, I don't see myself playing in the Kindle Worlds but I've heard a few reports that KW (in all forms, not GI Joe-specific) is only doing okay at best. Have you heard anything differently?


Thank you! My aim is to write what is fun to me and in as many different categories 

I would like to strongly suggest you take the plunge (pun intended) with my novella, because I wrote it in a way that hopefully ANY reader might enjoy. I would be very interested in hearing your review as a non-Joe person. That would be incredibly helpful.

And I've sensed that KW might not be setting the world on fire, yes.

Jim


----------



## Jim Johnson (Jan 4, 2011)

Perry Constantine said:


> KW seems to have kind of fallen off the map lately. There was this big hurrah when it launched and since then...crickets. It's almost like Amazon has forgotten that they have it.


I don't think you can say they've forgotten it when they keep adding new worlds to it. Konrath's went live recently and they just added The 100. (I had to look it up too.)


----------



## Jim Beard (Feb 14, 2014)

Jim Johnson said:


> I don't think you can say they've forgotten it when they keep adding new worlds to it. Konrath's went live recently and they just added The 100. (I had to look it up too.)


Good to see they're still adding, though sad that they aren't adding more major licenses - perhaps the overall lack of interest scares off the bigger property holders?

Jim


----------



## Jena H (Oct 2, 2011)

Jim Beard said:


> Good to see they're still adding, though sad that they aren't adding more major licenses - perhaps the overall lack of interest scares off the bigger property holders?
> 
> Jim


I just checked out the KW worlds for the first time in months. Have to say, I didn't recognize most of those worlds.  And those that I did recognize aren't anything I'm qualified to write about. Too bad. I hope they do add more major properties.


----------



## Jim Beard (Feb 14, 2014)

Jena H said:


> I just checked out the KW worlds for the first time in months. Have to say, I didn't recognize most of those worlds.  And those that I did recognize aren't anything I'm qualified to write about. Too bad. I hope they do add more major properties.


I'm the same way; 90% of them leave me cold, because I have no connection or awareness of them. I was pretty shocked when GI Joe came along, and it allowed me to check off a project from my bucket list, an Adventure Team story (Not a dream, not a hoax, not an imaginary story! S'truth!).

Jim!


----------



## Jim Beard (Feb 14, 2014)

I'm in a worldwide KINDLE WORLDS Hasbro contest to have an action figure made from a character in my GI Joe Adventure Team novel on Kindle Worlds. Would you please consider voting for me, and to share this with your friends and family?

Voting ends this MONDAY the 9th.

My character is Adventure Team Marcus.

http://pulse.hasbro.com/news/article?article=gi_joe_fan_vote_survey

Thanks,

Jim!


----------



## Jim Beard (Feb 14, 2014)

Part One of GI JOE: LEGACY is now available on Kindle Worlds.

The mystery kicks off in 1973 with the Adventure Team, but will continue into the 80s, 90s, and present day in the next three parts by different writers. Dive into adventure now!

http://www.amazon.com/G-I-JOE-Legacy-Adventure-Marcus-ebook/dp/B01A1IERYK/ref=cm_cr_pr_product_top?ie=UTF8


----------

